# [Game][Free]4 in 1 (4 Casual Games in 1 App) enjoy all of them in one app



## wangxing (Jun 9, 2012)

*4 in 1 - 4 Games in 1 App. *
We put four popular casual games in one application package -
. *Color Lines* - The player gets scores by moving the colour balls to form lines (horizontal, vertical or diagonal) of at least four balls of the same colour. Try to win as many as scores by bombing the same colour balls. Attractive & challenging.
. *Push Boxes* - The goal of this game is to push the boxes to the green spots, full of challenge and need a little patience.
. *Diamonds Tap* - Really easy, relaxing and hot diamonds game, unlimited levels ...try to tap as many as the same color diamonds, and get more higher score.
. *Guess Codes *- The goal of this game is to figure out the balls in correct positions and correct colours by limited times. It tests the player's mathematical & logical reasoning ability.

_*HD/FHD only.*_

*Feel exciting, just download and enjoy all of them in one app.*









https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fourinone


----------



## wangxing (Jun 9, 2012)

hope your guys like it.......


----------



## wangxing (Jun 9, 2012)

make me more cheerful to spend the free time in a day


----------



## wangxing (Jun 9, 2012)

More and more people like it by g+


----------

